# Electricity and or the lack thereof, especially when it's cold outside.



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

@GDN, Your entire state needs a cold-weather fix. Nowhere should ever, ever reach 110 degrees!!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

FRC said:


> @GDN, Your entire state needs a cold-weather fix. Nowhere should ever, ever reach 110 degrees!!


We need to stop building new houses too. They are now saying we may not have enough electricity for the summer. I'm not sure who doesn't understand that if we build more houses we need more water supply and electricity supply. That doesn't even consider the winterizing the plants. We've gone wrong somewhere for sure.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

not just your area - we build whacks of subdivisions and THEN upgrade and widen all the nearby and feeder roads. sigh.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Never fear, supply and demand/cost will always balance. Let the open market do it's job, it will. [unless it's needlessly interfered with by government]


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

GDN said:


> We need to stop building new houses too. They are now saying we may not have enough electricity for the summer. I'm not sure who doesn't understand that if we build more houses we need more water supply and electricity supply. That doesn't even consider the winterizing the plants. We've gone wrong somewhere for sure.


That's not a good situation. I wonder what impact housing has on the grid compared to industry and businesses.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I believe the housing market is booming most everywhere, but it is red hot here. The building isn't going to let up (despite lumber prices being out the roof.). I do hope someone will think about a little more electricity. We have a new water source coming online before too long, but they are both just kind of needed in our modern world.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm honestly a little worried that with the population spreading out into areas not equipped to handle that many people, we might be looking at a future where we _used_ to be the country that had plenty of everything, but now we have massive shortages of electricity, water, and even food. I hope not, but it's certainly looking that way.


----------

